# SEMA Roll call



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

So who's going to SEMA?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

As of 10/20/03 

Z_Spool
James (maybe)
McLaren F1 2003
stealthb14
Cali SE-R


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I may.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

when is it?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i am biatch....YEAH

maybe we can get a mini-meet goin'


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

first week of nov.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ooh! I'm down!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *maybe we can get a mini-meet goin' *


Those were my thoughts... Where at?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

SEMA Site 
Nov. 4-7, 2003
Las Vegas, Nev.
Open to Trade Only


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn i want to go.

i dont know if i have the cash to go either.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> *Those were my thoughts... Where at? *


somewhere here in town maybe...lol

i just have my car back like mon or tues


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

oh oh oh, I am going!!!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

those of you who are going...im going to have youy guys email me like the last week of oct. so i can give you my cell #/get your cell #...so we can have a mini-meet or something

sound good?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

No Cell phone, but hopefully I'll have one by then.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

woohoo, my pass came today


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I'll be there on the 5th & 6th.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

well contact me somehow


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

How do you get tickets for the show??? I was supposed to go with Turbonetics, but they decided not to go this year!!


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

WTF???? Turbonetics isn't going this year???


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Suprised me.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

hey sentragirl, are you going?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*Bump*
3 Days till SEMA begins.
(hopefully I can make it, Work... *crosses fingers*)


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I was there already, and its gonna be tizight

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38714

and btw, cali se-r, turbonetics is going, I dunno what they were telling u. I saw their booth there, with their rwd celica.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Andy and myself will be there representing HPAutoworks! We arrive on Tuesday and leave Friday.


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I'm going. Just got back from Alabama yesterday and I'll be leaving for Vegas today. I could use a 2 day nap...


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*As of 11/04/03 

James (maybe)
McLaren F1 2003
stealthb14
Cali SE-R 
97SentraGirl
AZ_TURBOSE
vodKa*(right?)

Unfortunately, I'm not going.


----------

